# another carp newbie.... "how to" help please



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

soooo whats a good way to fish for carp... i heard chumming the water with canned corn and then puttin some kernals on a hook and fish it under a float..... is this a good way to start carp fishing?....ive been wanting to catch one of these things for a looooong time.... not as badly as my pike urge lol but a big fish like carp has always been interesting to me... any help is appreciated  thanx


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Forget the float, Try a slide sinker Herkel


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Check out http://www.carp.com. The forums over there are full of usefull info.
Also http://www.carpanglersgroup.com Should be able to find answers to all your questions in short order. I did.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

All you really need is a medium or medium light action rod with 10-15 lbs test line, size 4 to 1 hooks, and bell/bass casting sinkers. Just bottom fish with corn and you will definately catch them if the place you are fishing has carp around. Heck, you may even catch bluegills on them.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i use an egg sinker so the fish can take it for a while


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Give this link a try:

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/beginningcarping.html

This came from this page, which will help out tremendously:

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/carpingtips.html

Also, you can do a search on OGF for CARP and see what comes up. TONS of information already out there


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Keep it simple. Corn on a hook works as well as anything.

Even with all the fancy stuff I have...Nothing beats plain old canned corn.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mark,

You have a PM


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Before I got "real carp tackle"  I used a 7 1/2' m/l spinning rod with 8lb line, #6 circle hook and 2 or 3 small split shot about 16" above. Tossed out a small hand of canned corn and filled my hook with corn and tossed to the general area of the chum. 

Worked consistantly. Just remember to loosen your drag if you do not have a baitrunner.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I fish for carp in the sandy at a spot that Has a ton of carp and not much else. I have tried corn with no luck. I have a uglystick catfish with a spinner real, 20lb trilene. bass casting weight at the bottom, with a #2 red snell hook tied about 6 inches above the weight, sometimes another one at a foot if the water is deep. Then I use half a crawler on the hook and set my pool down and wait. I think bait really depends on the spot, some places doughballs are the ticket, some spots corn, and then some spots where its just carp, go for worms, from what I read, worms are a carps favorite food.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

well my dad made some bait its a dough bait, well i like it alot it got me my frist. sorry pics kinda messed up, it was 4 lbs and 24 inckes, but the bait was made with wheaties and pillsbury dough (normal) and vanilla cook it for about 10 mins or till you like the consistency of the bait, cant remember the temp of oven sorry.


----------

